# Ammonium crystals



## handsomehux (Jun 15, 2012)

My dog has been diagnosed with ammonium crystals. They did blood work and determined that everything came back normal. The vet was concerned about liver issues, but everything looked great in the blood work. The treatment that the vet has recommended that we put her on a UD prescription food. Anyone else have experience with this that could verify this plan or suggest alternatives?


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Look into a raw diet. Might solve all your problems.


----------

